# I need some info on Endeavor 52



## Almosthereman (Nov 24, 2010)

Greetings folks!
I am watching an add about a 1989 Endeavor 52 for sale, but it is kind of difficult to find comments on them, pictures of interior or previous owner's experiences with them.
I did find the factory specifications, interior layout, and sail plans.
Someone on this forum mentioned that there were only two 52s made that year?
If that is the case. Will they be...classics, antiques, rare birds?
Or...had they design problems and the co. stopped making them? 
I learned that her mast is quite large(66') and won't pass through the fixed bridges on the ICW.
I will really appreciate your feedback o this matter.
Thanks in advance
J.A.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

View Boat Photos - YachtWorld.com

A YW listing on a "51"... Bound to be similar.


----------



## Almosthereman (Nov 24, 2010)

Faster said:


> View Boat Photos - YachtWorld.com
> 
> A YW listing on a "51"... Bound to be similar.


Woa! That was fast!
Thanks Faster


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

looks to be some good info on the owners assn. site here:

Endeavour 52 Sailboat Specifications

if you scroll all the way down to bottom left there is a pdf of the sales brochure.


----------



## Almosthereman (Nov 24, 2010)

QuickMick said:


> looks to be some good info on the owners assn. site here:
> 
> Endeavour 52 Sailboat Specifications
> 
> if you scroll all the way down to bottom left there is a pdf of the sales brochure.


Thanks!
I am planning to buy an E 52' in 'proyect boat like' condition, and I would like to get some opinions from previous owners and others with knowledge about this boat's sailing abilities and stability among other features.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

A 52' boat in 'project like' condition? Run.... run far and fast unless you really love restoring boats and have the $$$ resources to do so.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Almosthereman said:


> Thanks!
> I am planning to buy an E 52' in 'proyect boat like' condition, and I would like to get some opinions from previous owners and others with knowledge about this boat's sailing abilities and stability among other features.


Buying the EXACT SAME BOAT IN GOOD SHAPE will cost far less than buying the "project-condition" boat and refurbishing it. When you're refurbishing a boat, you are generally paying retail prices for bits and pieces of a 52' boat...and that adds up very quickly.

Unless you have time, money and space to do this, buying a 52' project boat is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## Almosthereman (Nov 24, 2010)

I may get her for $25K. The hull is sound, and the engine needs routine maintenance and repairs. The standing rigging looks fine, and blocks and winches appeared to need only service. Steering is OK(cable). Deck-hull connections and bulkheads are solid. No sign of leakage.
A friend told me that with another $25K and a couple of years on the hard(a $100 a month yard), I may get her ready.
Sails, standing rigging, hull and bottom paint have to be renewed.
The boat's interior is asking for a %75 renovation.
The plans are to live aboard once she is ready.
Thanks for your advice and opinion. Everything counts.


----------



## Almosthereman (Nov 24, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> Buying the EXACT SAME BOAT IN GOOD SHAPE will cost far less than buying the "project-condition" boat and refurbishing it. When you're refurbishing a boat, you are generally paying retail prices for bits and pieces of a 52' boat...and that adds up very quickly.
> 
> Unless you have time, money and space to do this, buying a 52' project boat is going to be a nightmare.


I found a few of the same for sale in pristine condition in the $175K + range.
I'm trying to make numbers here. I have the time(2 to 3 years) for the proyect...and the money...well...it comes and goes .


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

heres a link to an Endeavour site that should have some info Endeavour Sailboat Owners Discussion Forum

I'm sure the 52' Endeavour is much different then my 32' or the 42' s I've been on but they are very soildly built more for comfort then speed but are very stylish.

It sounds like you have the cost thing figured out and when you say project condition, I think all boats this age mine included (79) always have something that needs doing. For a live aboard i'm sure it would be a great boat once you have it the way you want. Good luck


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

*Sometimes I Feel Stupid*



sailingdog said:


> ... When you're refurbishing a boat, you are generally paying retail prices for bits and pieces of a 52' boat...and that adds up very quickly.


That's an obvious statement I never thought of.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

hmmm... 25 to buy, budget 25 and two years on the hard... you might want to search yachtworld for boats in the 50-75k range and make someone an offer... looks like you can find a 50footer that is pretty much turnkey for what you are planning on spending. btw...its probably not a bad thing to take the amount of dough you think its gonna cost to refurb and double it.

1983 Custom Pilothouse Sloop with bowthruster Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LakeSuperiorGeezer said:


> That's an obvious statement I never thought of.


It is pretty obvious, if you think about it....unless you have good access to used or salvage boat parts... but most people don't.


----------



## Almosthereman (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot!
There is very valuable information on that forum for me.
I have never done a project like this one, but I am a handy man and I am not afraid of getting my hands dirty. 
I know it will be painful and expensive, but I am not in a hurry and I am positive that in a couple of years I can take her back to the sea.
On the other side, I have not seen an add of a boat this size for sale for less than $100 K. IMHO I think I could make this one seaworthy for less than $30K.
Or maybe I am being overoptimistic, and somehow ignorant of the dimensions of this project.
Anyway, I am documenting myself a bunch on the matter before making a decision.
Thanks again to you, and to all of the forum members who stepped in to help me.


----------



## Almosthereman (Nov 24, 2010)

QuickMick said:


> hmmm... 25 to buy, budget 25 and two years on the hard... you might want to search yachtworld for boats in the 50-75k range and make someone an offer... looks like you can find a 50footer that is pretty much turnkey for what you are planning on spending. btw...its probably not a bad thing to take the amount of dough you think its gonna cost to refurb and double it.
> 
> 1983 Custom Pilothouse Sloop with bowthruster Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


Wise words. It looks like that I have to make a deeper research on boats for sale.
Thanks!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Almosthereman said:


> ..... I think I could make this one seaworthy for less than $30K.
> Or maybe I am being overoptimistic, and somehow ignorant of the dimensions of this project...


I'd say the second part of that statement will turn out to be the more accurate. A boat that size for a first boat is a huge undertaking even if the boat needed no refurbishment or repairs at all. The learning curve for handling and maintaining such a boat will be daunting on its own.

Not really wanting to discourage you, but if you want to SAIL, getting a boat that's immediately functional you'll be miles ahead, even if your outlay is initially many times the 'project's' initial cost.


----------



## Almosthereman (Nov 24, 2010)

Faster said:


> I'd say the second part of that statement will turn out to be the more accurate. A boat that size for a first boat is a huge undertaking even if the boat needed no refurbishment or repairs at all. The learning curve for handling and maintaining such a boat will be daunting on its own.
> 
> Not really wanting to discourage you, but if you want to SAIL, getting a boat that's immediately functional you'll be miles ahead, even if your outlay is initially many times the 'project's' initial cost.


Problem is, we are looking for a "near future live aboard/ cruiser" for 4 adults with the occasional 6 to 8 people on board. That's why the need of a large hull.
There is where the problem begins.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Almosthereman said:


> Problem is, we are looking for a "near future live aboard/ cruiser" for 4 adults with the occasional 6 to 8 people on board. That's why the need of a large hull.
> There is where the problem begins.


... which is why I didn't suggest 'start smaller'... just start with more. Financially in the long run I'm sure you'll come out ahead. A large project boat is an unbelievably efficient cash gobbler.

Anyhow, best of luck.. good to see you're giving some weight to the cautions you're hearing here now.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that you could easily handle that on a 35-40' catamaran. Is there any reason you're looking at only monohulls? A 50' monohull is probably more expensive than a 38' catamaran, if they're in the same condition.



Almosthereman said:


> Problem is, we are looking for a "near future live aboard/ cruiser" for 4 adults with the occasional 6 to 8 people on board. That's why the need of a large hull.
> There is where the problem begins.


----------



## Almosthereman (Nov 24, 2010)

Faster said:


> ... which is why I didn't suggest 'start smaller'... just start with more. Financially in the long run I'm sure you'll come out ahead. A large project boat is an unbelievably efficient cash gobbler.
> 
> Anyhow, best of luck.. good to see you're giving some weight to the cautions you're hearing here now.


You're right on 'the money'
I'm glad I walked into this forum for advice before letting myself fall in a nightmare. My years of learning by my own experience are long gone


----------



## Mariahrider (Jan 22, 2011)

Did you buy the boat? How much did you have to give if I may ask? What is your $ estimate for renovation? It would be nice if you would post your progress for those of us that are intereted in a similar purchase.
Many thanks & fair winds!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Mariahrider said:


> Did you buy the boat? How much did you have to give if I may ask? What is your $ estimate for renovation? It would be nice if you would post your progress for those of us that are intereted in a similar purchase.
> Many thanks & fair winds!


It will be interesting to hear what came of this story. So often we get new posters wanting advice, but they really only want someone to tell them what they want to hear - and reject sound advise that didn't fit their plan...

Almostthere at least seemed to be giving weight to the cautions he heard here - but did he heed them in the end??? I think it's almost impossible for a non boater to fully appreciate the scope and magnitude of a 50+ foot 'project boat'.


----------



## Mariahrider (Jan 22, 2011)

I hear what your saying Faster! I just think it would be helpful for a lot of people to read about this type of re-furb in a chronological manner, (at least as much as space on a forum allows), so they would be able to see the rate of cash and time per month that is involved. Great talking to you, thanks for the response, Mariahrider.


----------



## Almosthereman (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi guys! I'm back  
I spent the last two months reading sailboats related material. From: How to build a sailboat to Boat handlyng and rules of the road.
I have red a lot about Cats too, to balance the equation.
I found Don Casey's "Inspecting the Aging Sailboat" of paramount importance for the novice. It touches points that will require years of experience to be able to discover.
Thanks to the wise words and great advise of my forum mates, I was smart enough and took a reef(maybe two)and started thinking with my head instead of my heart.
One can easily fall in love with a boat, and in my particular case, I have a tendency to negate facts due to overoptimism. I beleive I am over with it now 
The cheapest yard I found to keep her on the hard, was $200 a month(inland). Plus another 3 to 5 K for hauling out, desmasting and moving her(one way).
I visited this boat several times, and every time I found more and more problems I did not see the first time.
When comparing the boat with others of its type, I found that the cockpit was modified and the wheel moved aft and placed over the rudder. 
The upper transom was cut open and rebuilt, to provide access to the cockpit from the dock, and this modification altered the headroom of the cabin below.
The modification was done in a lousy way, and the looks are terrible, not to mention safety.
When comparing the pros and cons, I did run away fast!
Someone recomended me before in this tread to multiply by two whatever amount of $ I have estimated the job was going to cost. I can tell you know that the multiplication had to be done X3 in this case.
Thanks to all of you for your guidance, advice and support.
I am keeping my sanity...and my money:laugher , and I'll like to invite everyone for a round of beer. Cheers!
In the mean time, I found a 17' aluminum canoe for $150, rigged her with a Sunfish sail for $120, added a 2hp outboar engine and... Voilá! I am sailing. I may post a pic sometime, if I learn how to do it 
She is smaller, wet'r, fragile, but she is taking me places and I am enjoying it.
I'll keep reading and learning, and maybe, one day I will find the proper boat for the business, without sacrificing valuable time and money.
Till then, truly yours,
J A


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds like a good compromise... thanks for checking back in... so many people start threads and never let us know how it ended up.


----------

